# Daily fall look



## ladyx (Nov 5, 2009)

Yesterday i did this tutorial, i hope you like it and let me know what you think of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





YouTube - Daily Fall Look


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you. Looks great.


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexy Sadie* 

 
_Thank you. Looks great._

 
I agree! Very nice


----------



## Annigje (Dec 7, 2009)

Well Done and love that warm colors on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



may I ask what palette you used ??


----------



## ladyx (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Annigje* 

 
_Well Done and love that warm colors on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



may I ask what palette you used ??_

 

the 88 warm pallet


----------



## JENJ5001 (Jan 27, 2010)

Love videos


----------



## Kyandii (Jan 27, 2010)

This looks lovely, I've favourited it


----------

